# Debating Between Cards



## Galls (Dec 12, 2007)

First of all my first Amtrak trip was great and my non time sensitive trips that are LD and all of my plenty of NEC trips are LIRR and Amtrak now... So time to figure out the money side.

I am leaning towards Blue from American Express. It lacks the initial bonus points from Amtrak and Continental but American Express is the most tolerable of of the Credit Card companies.

The blue reward points are 1:1 to Continental, thusly 1:1 to Amtrak?. So when I ride Amtrak if I use my AGR number and this credit card the subsequent reward would be the same as if I used one of the Amtrak reward cards correct?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 12, 2007)

Galls said:


> The blue reward points are 1:1 to Continental, thusly 1:1 to Amtrak?. So when I ride Amtrak if I use my AGR number and this credit card the subsequent reward would be the same as if I used one of the Amtrak reward cards correct?


No, it wouldn't be the same.

If you buy an Amtrak ticket using the Amex Blue card for $100, then you would get 100 Continental points, which could then be transferred to AGR for 100 AGR points.

If you buy an Amtrak ticket using the Amtrak rewards card for $100, then you would get 200 AGR points posted directly to your AGR account from Chase.

Either way, assuming that you brought the ticket for yourself, you would then get another 200 AGR points from Amtrak once you use the ticket and take the train.

So with Amex blue you would net 300 AGR points in total, while with the AGR rewards card you would net 400 AGR points in total.

For any other non-Amtrak purchases there would be no difference as both credit cards offer 1 point per dollar spent.


----------



## Galls (Dec 12, 2007)

AlanB said:


> Galls said:
> 
> 
> > The blue reward points are 1:1 to Continental, thusly 1:1 to Amtrak?. So when I ride Amtrak if I use my AGR number and this credit card the subsequent reward would be the same as if I used one of the Amtrak reward cards correct?
> ...


This math confounds me :blink: I probably just do not understand how AGR works.

My understanding and assumption from what you posted is this:

Blue:

$100 ticket paid with blue and my AGR number would get me 200 points total.

Then the trip itself would give me an additional 100 points?

=300

AGR:

$100 ticket paid with AGR would give me 200 points total.

Then the trip itself would give me an additional 200 points?

=400


----------



## AlanB (Dec 12, 2007)

Almost correct.



Galls said:


> Blue:$100 ticket paid with blue and my AGR number would get me 200 points total.
> 
> Then the trip itself would give me an additional 100 points?
> 
> =300


In this case paying with Blue gets you 100 points only. The trip itself will get you an additional 200 points.



Galls said:


> AGR:$100 ticket paid with AGR would give me 200 points total.
> 
> Then the trip itself would give me an additional 200 points?
> 
> =400


This section you have correct. 

Or perhaps if I say it this way it will be easier to understand. Anytime you ride an Amtrak train you automatically get either a minimum of 100 AGR points, or 2 points for each $1 spent on the ticket, whichever is greater. You get this no matter how you pay for the ticket, be it cash or any type of credit card.

Now turning to the Amtrak credit card, if you buy anything from Amtrak (be it tickets, diner in the dining car, something from their online store, or anything else where the vendor is listed as Amtrak), then using the Chase AGR credit card will get you 2 points per dollar spent. Anything else purchased using the AGR credit card gets you 1 point per dollar spent.

Using Blue, you only get one point per dollar spent no matter who the vendor is.


----------



## Galls (Dec 12, 2007)

AlanB said:


> Almost correct.
> 
> 
> Galls said:
> ...


https://amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cfm?ca...%2524%2520%250A

Now I comprehend, thanks


----------



## sechs (Dec 13, 2007)

Also consider that the AGR card has no fee, while the Continental card does.

If you like American Express, a good card to consider is the Starwood Guest Rewards AmEx. It does have a fee; but it's relatively low, and SPG points can be converted to another of other programs, including AGR. I've found it to be a good compliment to a Visa or MasterCard, like the AGR card.


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 18, 2007)

sechs said:


> Also consider that the AGR card has no fee, while the Continental card does.
> If you like American Express, a good card to consider is the Starwood Guest Rewards AmEx. It does have a fee; but it's relatively low, and SPG points can be converted to another of other programs, including AGR. I've found it to be a good compliment to a Visa or MasterCard, like the AGR card.


Don't you have to have 5000 Continental points before you can trade them in 1 for 1?


----------



## sechs (Dec 19, 2007)

At last check yes. That's also the case for the SPG card, unless you're elite.

Depending upon your spending habits, I don't think that's very hard to gather up that many points on a regular basis. Of course, you end up with a lot more orphan miles in the mean time.

It's just another point to consider.


----------

